# First Time help!!



## kmack3586 (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay so I did my research and got everything I needed to develop my first roll of negatives.

I followed all the instuctions and diluted the chemicals correctly.

When we were done and looking at the negatives, only one image came out (the very first one)

A portion of the remaining film almost has pink blobs on it (see pictures).

Does anyone know what I could have done wrong?


----------



## eyesglassy (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like you might have kinked the film when you loaded it on the reel. So that it had surfaces were touching that chemicals couldn't reach. The film should move back and forth a little bit as you load it, feeling slightly loose on the reel. Practicing with a roll in daylight is the best way to figure it out. Just a guess, hope this helps.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 12, 2011)

The pink is where the chemicals could not get to the negative. Looks like it was loaded onto the reel improperly.


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2011)

Your film looks pretty mangled.  I hope no one was hurt. 

Looks like you should start off with some practice loading a reel. 

You did use a reel, right?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you describe the procedure you followed.


----------



## eyesglassy (Jan 12, 2011)

I found a youtube vid, "How to load a roll of 35mm film in a stainless reel" by Tokyophotonet. I don't speak his language. But you can he leaves a little bit of the film sticking out of the canister when rewinding the film so he can cut it square. This is helpfull. Then he gets everything in place so he knows where it is in the dark. At 3:15 of the video you can see him loading the film and pushing it back and forth as he goes.  This tells him the film is loose in the grooves and not touching anywhere. He does touch the film too much with fingers for my taste. You should be able to do it mostly by touching the edge of the film.


----------



## kmack3586 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help. I did some research and did two things wrong.
The film was loaded improperly and thats what the purple was from. But the camera's advance lever was also messed up, and thats why only the first picture developed properly.
Thanks everyone for all your help. another roll from another camera came out great!


----------



## CCericola (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad you were able to fix things and the second roll came out great.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 12, 2011)

stainless steel reels can be difficult to load for a beginner, I'd recommend trying the plastic patterson style reels.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 12, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> stainless steel reels can be difficult to load for a beginner, I'd recommend trying the plastic patterson style reels.



Thats what we learned on and it doesn't take long to get the hang of it. I miss the darkroom.


----------



## ann (Jan 13, 2011)

just practice a few times in daylight, then close  your eyes and load the film again several times, and that should help.  My students do this all the time. 

If your hands get damp, dry them off as the dampness can create issues.

Even to this day, regardless of reel type, i always close my eyes, dark or not. It is a muscle memory action.


----------



## Images (Jan 15, 2011)

The reel must be completely and totally dry, if there is any doubt use a hair dryer.
Jobo reels are state of the art stupid simple, thats why I use them.


----------

